# cem meso liquid pct products?



## ROCK STEADY (Dec 19, 2010)

Whats up guys, Ive been on the forums for a couple of months now doing alot of reading. Im planning my first cycle and trying to get my pct in order. Are the cem liquid pct products g2g? Thanks..


----------



## tballz (Dec 20, 2010)

CEM Products has quality chems.  I've used their pct chems several times and have never had an issue.


----------

